# Keine Cube Bekleidung mehr bei den Accessoires unter Cube-Bikes.de



## bodyrocker (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mir mein neues Weihnachtsgeschenk schonmal raussuchen, es sollte ne komplette Cube Bekleidung werden. Nun musste ich feststellen, dass der Bekleidungsbereich auf der Website komplett verschwunden ist??? Wo bekomm ich jetzt meine Cubebekleidung her? Vorallem, gibt es eventuell eine 2009-er Kollektion?

Beste Grüße


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Oktober 2008)

bodyrocker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mir mein neues Weihnachtsgeschenk schonmal raussuchen, es sollte ne komplette Cube Bekleidung werden. Nun musste ich feststellen, dass der Bekleidungsbereich auf der Website komplett verschwunden ist??? Wo bekomm ich jetzt meine Cubebekleidung her? Vorallem, gibt es eventuell eine 2009-er Kollektion?
> 
> Beste Grüße



hier : 
http://www.sports-partner.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodyrocker (13. Oktober 2008)

"...CUBE-Accessoire-Kollektion wird 2008 auf der Eurobike vorgestellt und ist ab Frühjahr 2009 online erhältlich! Bis dahin ist natürlich weiterhin die Kollektion 2007/2008 erhältlich! ..."

mmmh, das is ja jetzt doof, wenn die neue kollektion erst ab frühjahr erhältlich ist. da wird das wohl nix mit weihnachtsgeschenk 

aber danke für den link. habe diese info nicht auf der offiziellen website gefunden???


----------



## S.D. (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob mein Cube-Trikot eine Ausnahme ist, aber qualitativ das schlechteste, was ich bis jetzt an Bike-Kleidung hatte. Sämtliche Nähte (wirklich alle Nähte) gingen auf und mußten nachgenäht werden. Außerdem ist der Reißverschluß sehr schwergängig und die Paßform auch nur mittelprächtig.

Gruß


----------



## Bergarbeiter (13. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand eine Quelle, von der man noch die Klamotten der "Black-Edition" von 2005 oder 2006 beziehen kann?
Damals war ich etwas langsam und die neu Kollektion war dann schon wieder raus. Mein Händler konnte mit noch nicht helfen.


----------



## koppi-w8 (14. Oktober 2008)

Suche noch eine Jacke von Cube, finde auch ´nichts....


----------



## cmg20 (14. Februar 2009)

Wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass man ab sofort wieder unter www.sports-partner.de Cube Bekleidung kaufen kann... allerdings vorerst nur die Team- und Blackline.

Für alle dies interessiert .

Gruß,
Carina


----------



## bodyrocker (16. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Info!!! 

Interessiert bin ich auf jeden Fall 

... es gibts wohl keine TEAM Line shorts?


----------



## cmg20 (16. Februar 2009)

Noch nicht... aber anscheinend kommt sie lt. Homepage Ende Februar.
Bin gespannt obs wahr wird... bei der Bekleidung ist Cube nämlich anscheinend genauso pünklich wie bei den Bikes . Sports-Partner hat glaub ich schon seit Oktober auf die neue Bekleidung gewartet.

LG


----------



## Racer87 (16. Februar 2009)

bodyrocker schrieb:


> ... es gibts wohl keine TEAM Line shorts?



Naja, TEAM Line shorts wirds wohl eher nicht gebe, weil die TEAM Line ja jetzt nicht gerade die All Mountain Line sondern eher die XC ist und bei nem XC Rennen mit ner Short zu fahren.....naja. Obwohl, wär mal was neues, im Downhill gabs mal Skinnsuites, jetzt vielleicht beim XC im Baggy Style?
Dafür gibts ja ne BlckLine shorts und wie ich finde ein wunderschünes schwarzes Trikot.
sports-partner.de dürfteübrigens sogar irgendwie direkt mir Cube zusammen hängen, früher hieß die Seite mal cube-wear.de


----------



## bodyrocker (20. April 2009)

hallo,

habe letzte woche bei meinem "cube-händler des vertrauens"  mein team line trikot und hose erstanden. also ich finds schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

